# urgent help!



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok I just realized I don't have any more blunts and the joint paper I bought doesn't light up properly and keeps going out.  I tried making a pipe out of foil paper but its not working!! doesn't stay lit long enough for anything... what can i do??? I want to smoke right now!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 16, 2008)

*plastic bottle and use it as a bong ???*


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 16, 2008)

thats what im going to do.. i made one a long time back but i made two holes, one for the air, and the oher i just stuck my blunt in and thats how i smoked it... what can i use.. tin foil and just put holes in it?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

dont use tin foil.....why wont it burn?...is it wet?...


----------



## andy52 (Aug 16, 2008)

pop can will work too, tampax wrappers.been there


----------



## Melissa (Aug 16, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> thats what im going to do.. i made one a long time back but i made two holes, one for the air, and the oher i just stuck my blunt in and thats how i smoked it... what can i use.. tin foil and just put holes in it?


 

*thats how i used to do them many moons ago *


----------



## GeezerBudd (Aug 16, 2008)

Make a Carbuerator.
Take a cardboard tube(Aluminum Foil tubes work better-stiffer),
Cut a hole about 3 inches from one end.Make the diameter about the size of your pinky.
Take a 5x5 peice of foil and press your pinky into the middle and close your other hand around the pinky and pull up some till you got a little bowl.
Now trim the foil so the edge is even around it.
Place the bowl in the hole and seal around the edges of the foil with tape.
Now you can control the air underneathy with your hand on the non-business end.

Gb


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> pop can will work too, tampax wrappers.been there


 

  No way am I doing the second one...lol


----------



## Melissa (Aug 16, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No way am I doing the second one...lol


 

:rofl:


----------



## Growdude (Aug 16, 2008)

Tons of ways to smoke

Use a pop can and crush it so it makes a bowl area and poke holes thru for the screen, works best with a carb in the end of the can.

Use a paper towel tube or toilet paper and poke a hole thru it near the end , use you foil for a screen, great homade staemroller.

Take 2 litter bottle cut the bottom off, make a homade bowel that will go were the cap goes but removable.
Fill you kitchen sink full with clean water.
Remove the hommade bowl and stick the bottle down in the water with the cap end up put the bowl on the cap end and light the bowl as you draw the jug slowly upwards then when the bottle is not quite out of the water remove the bowl and plung the bottle down into the water as you attemt to inhale all the smoke from the end of the bottle - atomic bong

5/16 deepwell socket and a foil screen- quick and easy.

I bet i got more give me a sec.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Aug 16, 2008)

I forgot about poking a hole in the foil.
I've used foil when I was in a pinch-you just don't want it burning too hot.
Gb


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 16, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> dont use tin foil.....why wont it burn?...is it wet?...



its not wet... it burns but for like a second... then goes out... i know thats what its supposed to do, but it won't smoke up like real bongs.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Aug 16, 2008)

> 5/16 deepwell socket and a foil screen- quick and easy.


 
Damn-I have to get off this island-lol


Gb


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 16, 2008)

A true weed emergency.  Heheheheh.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 16, 2008)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Damn-I have to get off this island-lol
> 
> 
> Gb


 
8 MM for our island friends


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 16, 2008)

On top of a plastic bong... ive got my pen in the one hole.. and ive got the rush hole done... can i just duct tape tin foil for the bowl?  just make it into a cone shape... thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Get toilet paper tube....cut 1/2 hole 2 inches from one end..put foil as screen and push foil in a 1/2 inch deep...then take needle and poke some hole in the foil..put bunk weed in hole...put mouth on one end and one hand on other end..light with liter...keep it burning while you inhale and hold it for like 4 min.  20 seconds...gotit...Hurry go get HIGH


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 16, 2008)

i am officially high... i made a plastic bong... omg im freaking out man... never been so high! i love bongs


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

glaad to hear it....smoke some more


----------



## zipflip (Aug 16, 2008)

carve a carrot into a short chillum shape hole thru it and carve hole in the wide top where stem way of carrot make the hole on opposin end connect to hole where stem was but that be a small one like use an inside ink tube from a pel or somethin i like em actually and make one evry time we got carrots in the fridge. and it dont taste like carrots when u smoke it. u can use apples too. same principal applies


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 16, 2008)

im so good right now... about to pass [email protected]


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> carve a carrot into a short chillum shape hole thru it and carve hole in the wide top where stem way of carrot make the hole on opposin end connect to hole where stem was but that be a small one like use an inside ink tube from a pel or somethin i like em actually and make one evry time we got carrots in the fridge. and it dont taste like carrots when u smoke it. u can use apples too. same principal applies


 

oh Great....Now he has to grow some carrots to get high ...





Remember the Ha,Ha...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> i am officially high... i made a plastic bong... omg im freaking out man... never been so high! i love bongs


 

no your not....:hitchair: ,,,hit ist again..:bong1: :bong1: :fly: ...its 420 in NY City...USA


----------



## GeezerBudd (Aug 16, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> oh Great....Now he has to grow some carrots to get high ...
> Remember the Ha,Ha...


 

Sounds like a hydro grow to me-lol

Gb


----------



## andy52 (Aug 16, 2008)

while we are on the construction chat.i do a little carving,newbie,but what kind of wood would make the best pipe?want to try to carve one,like a 1 hitter


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 16, 2008)

go to the toolbox and grab a deep well 1/4" socket, shove pot in and smoke


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> go to the toolbox and grab a deep well 1/4" socket, shove pot in and smoke


 

what ...no screen?   and If he had a socket set He would have been High by now huh?...I do like the carrot Idea..props *zipflip* ..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

andy I would say just about anything..i have a stash box that has a hitter that was given to me years ago...I think it was made of oak...its cool..but you will always have the burn of wood..IMO


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> oh Great....Now he has to grow some carrots to get high ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

how do u all place quotes from other posts in ur replies? i hit the quote button and got it this way but dont see the gray box everyone else has for quoting others


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

Just click the Quote tab bottom right of their post...also where you can thank me..lol


Be sure to scroll down past the quote in the reply...wow now I am confused..lolll  im going to get high now


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Just click the Quote tab bottom right of their post...also where you can thank me..lol
> 
> 
> Be sure to scroll down past the quote in the reply...wow now I am confused..lolll im going to get high now


 
my thoughts exactly. how u doin it up bleeze, doob, bowlin it....?
i'm blowin down a bleeze myself as we speak
hey cool i fingered the quote thing out now.  thanks man preciate it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

no problem my friend...i like Bongs..and Pipe..and everynow and then I can twist a fat one...here let me show ya..


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

i'm more a pipe guy myself but i like the flavor of a niced berry or grape flavored bleeze now an then  or the nice clean taste of a joint too now an then.  pipes tend to get that stale resiny taste after couple bowls burned out it so i tend to soak mine in alcohol every week n clean em cuz the resin taste bothers me sometimes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

i clean my almost daily...i dont care for that crap resin either..Im sitting on so much weed I know I will never  run out...great feeling...whats a bleeze?


take care and be safe


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 17, 2008)

get 8 mm socket , melt the hole of 1 liter soda bottle plug the 8 mm in the hole be sure it is tight,  you got a good pipe! be sure leave some space for air, you want lot smokes! even if its wet! or saggy weed will even work!


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> i clean my almost daily...i dont care for that crap resin either..Im sitting on so much weed I know I will never run out...great feeling...whats a bleeze?
> 
> 
> take care and be safe


 
a bleeze is  a slang for a blunt we use round here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

oh thanks...and papabeach1...I think sir-smoke alot passed out all ready...He did finnally get riped..lol


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 17, 2008)

Im back... i just smoked up again oh man im so glad i live in india... i can stay high 24/7 cuz the weed is so cheap


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> Im back... i just smoked up again oh man im so glad i live in india... i can stay high 24/7 cuz the weed is so cheap


 
not here it not cheap. and wat ya get is usually brick crap.  growin ur own is always cheaper  lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

lol...good morning sirsmoke...all ready hitting I see...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 17, 2008)

just took a few more hits lol... good morning to you to... now time to eat some pudding


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 17, 2008)

i just smoked up again... omg i love being high 24/7


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

hey sirsmoke-a-Lot.....how about a picture  of that killer Hitter you made?  Smoke some more my friend its early


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 17, 2008)

potatos, carrots, apples, even a cucumber once (didn't work so well).

Smokealot, I heard you say it was 50 bucks an lb there once. That's insane, it costs more than that to grow it! It's like $150 an oz here for generic commercial and $350+ for heady stuff. I've had offers of 450 for an oz of the stuff I grew since I got seeds from emeryseeds in like '04 or '05.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea I will post a pic... let me go take a pic


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is my bong lol and some of the leftover bud i got... right there is about half of what i got.. prolly $1.50 worth... lol


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 17, 2008)

like an ounce right there... real tightly packed... if anyone caught that


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2008)

nice sirsmoke...now fire  it up..smoke that $1.50


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 18, 2008)

im about to... in a hour or so... can't before that, family over :/


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 18, 2008)

Your papers wont burn? Use 2 of them and roll your first roll in a new paper. They're old, and stale. Trust me, it works. I've done it many of times. If it doesnt work, you are free to call me names.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok i will try.. I rolled a blunt with the same weed... and it burned fine... something is wrong with the papers but i will try again soon... lets see how that works out.


----------



## Burnzdagreenz (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, I have used them all too.

Soda cans bend in the middle - holes poked in them.
Apples cut into a pipe with a hollow pen.
Aluminum foil wrapped around a pencil, pulled out and bent at one end.
Socket attached to something like a home-made gravity bong.

You can also take an old cigarette and unroll the tobacco and fill it with buds.

There is almost always something available - you just have to find it. (Where there's a will there's a way)

Glad to hear you got it though!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 18, 2008)

going to try to find some more blunts


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok i have soo many seeds from this bud that i got and I want to plant some... but can only do outdoors so if i plant now, will i get any bud off it?  I don't know if it will veg at all because it is august lol.  any help is thanked  except thorns... lol


----------



## ruffryder777 (Aug 18, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> i am officially high... i made a plastic bong... omg im freaking out man... never been so high! i love bongs


 
hehe so funny


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 18, 2008)

lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2008)

You got those beans a germin yet?

smoke another $1.50 my friend..lol



KEEP M GREEN


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 18, 2008)

I can't smoke that much... i just woke up and im still high from the high last night lol.  The beans are germing... im gonna plant them for practice


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2008)

good for you my friend...splash some water on you face and start smoking that $1.50 man...if you go it..you may as well smoke it..lol...have a good one my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> I can't smoke that much... i just woke up and im still high from the high last night lol. The beans are germing... im gonna plant them for practice


 


what kind of system we looking 2do sirsmoke?...are you soil/hydro?..Tell me what your doing...Im nosie:hitchair:


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 19, 2008)

I am going to grow some bagseeds... and I am just going to germ them, no vegging inside, just put them outside in pots.. transplanting if I need to.  Thats it.. just good soil and some manuer and thats about it.  Let them do their own thing and grow...  I will be growing on my roof so they are exposed to more and more sunlight, so maybe it will get a lil more veg time   any other questions my buddy


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 19, 2008)

any questions and any advice


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

are you not worried about nosie people like me seeing them on the roof?..going to be a lot of work climbing up and down ladder to get on roof..that will draw attention to you...JMO..

smoke another $1.50 my friend..lol..


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 19, 2008)

not really... no one is going to see anything here in india... and they don't care about plants, because for all they know, its an exotic plant lol.  I hear that the plant won't even get too big so not really that big of a chance for anyone to really see it.  I will try it this one time on top


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 19, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> not really... no one is going to see anything here in india... and they don't care about plants, because for all they know, its an exotic plant lol.


 
That's exactly what I thought when I sowed my first plant outdoors.  Boy was I wrong!!!  Apparently someone was watching me and two days after I planted my seedling someone stole it!   

Just be careful, stealthy and safe!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 19, 2008)

Yea don't worry I don't think it will be a problem... i have gaurds watching my house day / night... the only thing is my neighbor's house is joined with ours so the roof is the only place where they could come to steal a plant which once starts flowering, i will start sleeping with it... so no one can steal my baby


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

okay sirsmoke...I will fallow along...But I aint climbing no Laddder..lol..and I would not be telling anyone you liking to sleep with Female Plant..lol..


Your Okay sirsmoke_a-lot   and if Im ever in Idia I will Look you up...But first I would Have to Look up where it is..lol...

smoke another $1.50 my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

Just finished Re-reading the thread...what a great Lunch,  thanks Sirmoke



KEEP M GREEN


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 19, 2008)

You are welcome buddy... ur welcome to come anytime... lol

one of my seeds just cracked... see the baby inside 

oooo i can't wait ive got about 7 seeds germinating... and they are bagseed so I don't know how many will actually crack open


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 20, 2008)

anther cracked open... how long do i wait before i put them into the ground?  they are just cracked and a little root tip has come out.. like a cm.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2008)

i like to get them in soil when the Tap root is 1/4 inch...and put in soil 1/4 inch deep, root tip first


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks... I just planted one of them... and im waiting on what it does... how long before it will pop out of the soil?  I'm still waiting on my other babies to germinate and actually grow a little before I put them in the pots.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2008)

a day or two...and dont go poken around in the soil..looking..lol


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 21, 2008)

Im not looking through the soil... 2 more seeds germinated and one has a 1/2 inch root, and i can't plant it yet, because its raining outside, and there are people around... does it matter if it grows to this long in the paper towel and then i put it in later?  I will plant it hopefully within the next two hours, but not 100 percent sure so I am waiting, but definitely by tonight.  

and yea, i havn't gone searching through the soil, i know that much lol but the thing is, when i planted it, my gardner put the manuer in and all, and when he did, he shaked it up pretty nice with the soil under, and it felt like he might have moved the seed from its place and it might be around the edge or something like that.. thats why I was asking, so I can make sure... if i have to, pull it to put another one.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2008)

I would not let the root get more than a 1 inch long..i use a pencil to poke hole so tap root goes into soil easy..

Tell Gardner to leave you MJ beds alone..you need to care for them. how many total so far  sirsmoke?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 21, 2008)

I took care of that seed... and i put it in it's home... check out my grow journal, i'll update it every time there is something to update about lol.  Anyways, 5 cracked and 3 are in their homes... the other two I am not going to keep on my property, going to just drop them down the street in the ground after germinating them... and let nature do its job.  I am not going to cultivate it either, let some lucky guy find them and do it themselves lol... im just a giving type of guy lol


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 21, 2008)

oh and I found roots in the pot today... on the right edge... and it had roots on one end, and just like a hard stick on the other side, so i dont know if that was my mj seed :/  so I pulled that out... and am waiting to see if anything grows, if not... i have other seeds ready to be put in there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2008)

okay sirsmoke I will fallow along in the GJ now


----------

